# Groover Fundamentals of Modern Manufacturing 3RD Edition



## ديدين (2 أغسطس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يعتبر هذا الكتاب من أهم المصادر في الهندسة الميكانيكية، حيث يحتوي على أهم المعارف الخاصة بالمهندس الميكانيكي (تصميم أو إنتاج)






​*Groover Fundamentals of Modern Manufacturing 3RD Edition*
1040 pages | John Wiley | ISBN: 0471744856 | Scan | PDF | 69 Mb



المحتويات
Table of *******s

1. INTRODUCTION AND OVERVIEW OF MANUFACTURING.

1.1 What Is Manufacturing?

1.2 Materials in Manufacturing.

1.3 Manufacturing Processes.

1.4 Production Systems.

1.5 Organization of the Book.

Part I: Material Properties and Product Attributes.

2. THE NATURE OF MATERIALS.

2.1 Atomic Structure and the Elements.

2.2 Bonding between Atoms and Molecules.

2.3 Crystalline Structures.

2.4 Noncrystalline (Amorphous) Structures.

2.5 Engineering Materials.

3. MECHANICAL PROPERTIES OF MATERIALS.

3.1 Stress–Strain Relationships.

3.2 Hardness.

3.3 Effect of Temperature on Properties.

3.4 Fluid Properties.

3.5 Viscoelastic Behavior of Polymers.

4. PHYSICAL PROPERTIES OF MATERIALS.

4.1 Volumetric and Melting Properties.

4.2 Thermal Properties.

4.3 Mass Diffusion.

4.4 Electrical Properties.

4.5 Electrochemical Processes.

5. DIMENSIONS, TOLERANCES, AND SURFACES.

5.1 Dimensions, Tolerances, and Related Attributes.

5.2 Surfaces.

5.3 Effect of Manufacturing Processes.

Part II: Engineering Materials.

6. METALS.

6.1 Alloys and Phase Diagrams.

6.2 Ferrous Metals.

6.3 Nonferrous Metals.

6.4 Superalloys.

6.5 Guide to the Processing of Metals.

7. CERAMICS.

7.1 Structure and Properties of Ceramics.

7.2 Traditional Ceramics.

7.3 New Ceramics.

7.4 Glass.

7.5 Some Important Elements Related to Ceramics.

7.6 Guide to Processing Ceramics.

8. POLYMERS.

8.1 Fundamentals of Polymer Science and Technology.

8.2 Thermoplastic Polymers.

8.3 Thermosetting Polymers.

8.4 Elastomers.

8.5 Guide to the Processing of Polymers.

9. COMPOSITE MATERIALS.

9.1 Technology and Classification of Composite Materials.

9.2 Metal Matrix Composites.

9.3 Ceramic Matrix Composites.

9.4 Polymer Matrix Composites.

9.5 Guide to Processing Composite Materials.

Part III: Solidification Processes.

10. FUNDAMENTALS OF METAL CASTING.

10.1 Overview of Casting Technology.

10.2 Heating and Pouring.

10.3 Solidification and Cooling.

11. METAL CASTING PROCESSES.

11.1 Sand Casting.

11.2 Other Expendable-Mold Casting Processes.

11.3 Permanent-Mold Casting Processes.

11.4 Foundry Practice.

11.5 Casting Quality.

11.6 Metals for Casting.

11.7 Product Design Considerations.

12. GLASSWORKING.

12.1 Raw Materials Preparation and Melting.

12.2 Shaping Processes in Glassworking.

12.3 Heat Treatment and Finishing.

12.4 Product Design Considerations.

13. SHAPING PROCESSES FOR PLASTICS.

13.1 Properties of Polymer Melts.

13.2 Extrusion.

13.3 Production of Sheet and Film.

13.4 Fiber and Filament Production (Spinning).

13.5 Coating Processes.

13.6 Injection Molding.

13.7 Compression and Transfer Molding.

13.8 Blow Molding and Rotational Molding.

13.9 Thermoforming.

13.10 Casting.

13.11 Polymer Foam Processing and Forming.

13.12 Product Design Considerations.

14. RUBBER-PROCESSING TECHNOLOGY.

14.1 Rubber Processing and Shaping.

14.2 Manufacture of Tires and Other Rubber Products.

14.3 Product Design Considerations.

15. SHAPING PROCESSES FOR POLYMER MATRIX COMPOSITES.

15.1 Starting Materials for PMCs.

15.2 Open Mold Processes.

15.3 Closed Mold Processes.

15.4 FilamentWinding.

15.5 Pultrusion Processes.

15.6 Other PMC Shaping Processes.

Part IV: Particulate Processing of Metals and Ceramics.

16. POWDER METALLURGY.

16.1 Characterization of Engineering Powders.

16.2 Production of Metallic Powders.

16.3 Conventional Pressing and Sintering.

16.4 Alternative Pressing and Sintering Techniques.

16.5 Materials and Products for PM.

16.6 Design Considerations in Powder Metallurgy.

17. PROCESSING OF CERAMICS AND CERMETS.

17.1 Processing of Traditional Ceramics.

17.2 Processing of New Ceramics.

17.3 Processing of Cermets.

17.4 Product Design Considerations.

Part V: Metal Forming and Sheet Metalworking.

18. FUNDAMENTALS OF METAL FORMING.

18.1 Overview of Metal Forming.

18.2 Material Behavior in Metal Forming.

18.3 Temperature in Metal Forming.

18.4 Strain Rate Sensitivity.

18.5 Friction and Lubrication in Metal Forming.

19. BULK DEFORMATION PROCESSES IN METAL WORKING.

19.1 Rolling.

19.2 Other Deformation Processes Related to Rolling.

19.3 Forging.

19.4 Other Deformation Processes Related to Forging.

19.5 Extrusion.

19.6 Wire and Bar Drawing.

20. SHEET METALWORKING.

20.1 Cutting Operations.

20.2 Bending Operations.

20.3 Drawing.

20.4 Other Sheet-Metal-Forming Operations.

20.5 Dies and Presses for Sheet-Metal Processes.

20.6 Sheet-Metal Operations Not Performed on Presses.

20.7 Bending of Tube Stock.

Part VI: Material Removal Processes.

21. THEORY OF METAL MACHINING.

21.1 Overview of Machining Technology.

21.2 Theory of Chip Formation in Metal Machining.

21.3 Force Relationships and the Merchant Equation.

21.4 Power and Energy Relationships in Machining.

21.5 Cutting Temperature.

22. MACHINING OPERATIONS AND MACHINE TOOLS.

22.1 Turning and Related Operations.

22.2 Drilling and Related Operations.

22.3 Milling.

22.4 Machining Centers and TurningCenters.

22.5 Other Machining Operations.

22.6 High-Speed Machining.

23. CUTTING-TOOL TECHNOLOGY.

23.1 Tool Life.

23.2 Tool Materials.

23.3 Tool Geometry.

23.4 Cutting Fluids.

24. ECONOMIC AND PRODUCT DESIGN CONSIDERATIONS IN MACHINING.

24.1 Machinability.

24.2 Tolerances and Surface Finish.

24.3 Selection of Cutting Conditions.

24.4 Product Design Considerations in Machining.

25. GRINDING AND OTHER ABRASIVE PROCESSES.

25.1 Grinding.

25.2 Related Abrasive Processes.

26. NONTRADITIONAL MACHINING AND THERMAL CUTTING PROCESSES.

26.1 Mechanical Energy Processes.

26.2 Electrochemical Machining Processes.

26.3 Thermal Energy Processes.

26.4 Chemical Machining.

26.5 Application Considerations.

Part VII: Property Enhancing and Surface Processing Operations.

27. HEAT TREATMENT OF METALS.

27.1 Annealing.

27.2 Martensite Formation in Steel.

27.3 Precipitation Hardening.

27.4 Surface Hardening.

27.5 Heat Treatment Methods and Facilities.

28. CLEANING AND SURFACE TREATMENTS.

28.1 Chemical Cleaning.

28.2 Mechanical Cleaning and Surface Preparation.

28.3 Diffusion and Ion Implantation.

29. COATING AND DEPOSITION PROCESSES.

29.1 Plating and Related Processes.

29.2 Conversion Coatings.

29.3 Physical Vapor Deposition.

29.4 Chemical Vapor Deposition.

29.5 Organic Coatings.

29.6 Porcelain Enameling and Other Ceramic Coatings.

29.7 Thermal and Mechanical Coating Processes.

Part VIII: Joining and Assembly Processes.

30. FUNDAMENTALS OF WELDING.

30.1 Overview of Welding Technology.

30.2 TheWeld Joint.

30.3 Physics of Welding.

30.4 Features of a Fusion-Welded Joint.

31. WELDING PROCESSES.

31.1 Arc Welding.

31.2 Resistance Welding.

31.3 Oxyfuel Gas Welding.

31.4 Other Fusion-Welding Processes.

31.5 Solid-State Welding.

31.6 Weld Quality.

31.7 Weldability.

31.8 Design Considerations in Welding.

32. BRAZING, SOLDERING, AND ADHESIVE BONDING.

32.1 Brazing.

32.2 Soldering.

32.3 Adhesive Bonding.

33. MECHANICAL ASSEMBLY.

33.1 Threaded Fasteners.

33.2 Rivets and Eyelets.

33.3 Assembly Methods Based on Interference Fits.

33.4 Other Mechanical Fastening Methods.

33.5 Molding Inserts and Integral Fasteners.

33.6 Design for Assembly.

Part IX: Special Processing and Assembly Technologies.

34. RAPID PROTOTYPING.

34.1 Fundamentals of Rapid Prototyping.

34.2 Rapid Prototyping Technologies.

34.3 Application Issues in Rapid Prototyping.

35. PROCESSING OF INTEGRATED CIRCUITS.

35.1 Overview of IC Processing.

35.2 Silicon Processing.

35.3 Lithography.

35.4 Layer Processes Used in IC Fabrication.

35.5 Integrating the Fabrication Steps.

35.6 IC Packaging.

35.7 Yields in IC Processing.

36. ELECTRONICS ASSEMBLY AND PACKAGING.

36.1 Electronics Packaging.

36.2 Printed Circuit Boards.

36.3 Printed Circuit Board Assembly.

36.4 Surface-MountTechnology.

36.5 Electrical Connector Technology.

37. MICROFABRICATION TECHNOLOGIES.

37.1 Microsystem Products.

37.2 Microfabrication Processes.

38. NANOFABRICATION TECHNOLOGIES.

38.1 Introduction to Nanotechnology.

38.2 Nanofabrication Processes.

38.3 The National Nanotechnology Initiative.

Part X: Manufacturing Systems.

39. NUMERICAL CONTROL AND INDUSTRIAL ROBOTICS.

39.1 Numerical Control.

39.2 Industrial Robotics.

40. GROUP TECHNOLOGY AND FLEXIBLE MANUFACTURING SYSTEMS.

40.1 Group Technology.

40.2 Flexible Manufacturing Systems.

41. PRODUCTION LINES.

41.1 Fundamentals of Production Lines.

41.2 Manual Assembly Lines.

41.3 Automated Production Lines.

Part XI: Manufacturing Support Systems.

42. MANUFACTURING ENGINEERING.

42.1 Process Planning.

42.2 Problem Solving and Continuous Improvement.

42.3 Concurrent Engineering and Design for Manufacturability.

43. PRODUCTION PLANNING AND CONTROL.

43.1 Aggregate Planning and the Master Production Schedule.

43.2 Inventory Control.

43.3 Material and Capacity Requirements Planning.

43.4 Just-In-Time and Lean Production.

43.5 Shop Floor Control.

44. QUALITY CONTROL.

44.1 What Is Quality?

44.2 Process Capability.

44.3 Statistical Tolerancing.

44.4 Taguchi Methods.

44.5 Statistical Process Control.

45. MEASUREMENT AND INSPECTION.

45.1 Metrology.

45.2 Inspection Principles.

45.3 Conventional Measuring Instruments and Gages.

45.4 Measurement of Surfaces.

45.5 Advanced Measurement and Inspection Technologies.



DOWNLOAD

http://depositfiles.com/files/we0n2gx6r

OR

GrooverManufacturing1.pdf


GrooverManufacturing2.pdf


أتمنى أن ينال إعجابكم كما نال إعجابي
تحياتي . . .​


----------



## أحمد رأفت (2 أغسطس 2010)

ألــــــــــــــــــــــــف شكر ليك يابشمهندس على هذا الكتاب القيم


----------



## korzaty (30 سبتمبر 2011)

great book 
thanksssssssssss alot


----------



## hossam311 (21 أكتوبر 2011)

ممكن لو سمحت حلول الكتاب


----------



## De prince (29 يناير 2012)

thnxxxx


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (1 فبراير 2012)

الملفات غير متاحة رجاء اعادة الرفع على الميدبا فابر او الفور شيرد 
الموقع الأول لغته غير مفهومة 
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ديدين (7 فبراير 2012)

رفعته لعيونكم على المديافاير

التحميل من هنا

تحياتي


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (11 فبراير 2012)

مشكور يا ديدن 
كتاب يستاهل 
اكرمك الله
و جزاكم خيري الدنيا و الآخرة


----------



## f_abady (11 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا فعلا كتاب حلو جدا فى علم هندسه المواد


----------



## fathihass (21 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## rambomenaa (18 يناير 2013)

جميل جدا شكرا جزيلا


----------

